# Mystery Tarantulas - Give it all ya got ! I think it's Hysterocrates ...



## arachnidsrva (Apr 30, 2012)

These three specimens came from the Niger delta. 

They're HUGE - note leg IV - note the gold bands at the femurs - and the HUGE carapaces - note the oblong abdomen.

They dig like you wouldn't believe - ....put them in an enclosure full of dirt and they start digging almost immediately.

(WC INSTINCT)

They were several feet down when they were originally caught.   I want to say Hytserocrates -


I have a feeling that the largest female is still nowhere near full size. 

Below I will immediately attach Specimen #1 the largest female


----------



## arachnidsrva (Apr 30, 2012)

*Pics of Specimen #1 (Took Today)*

These are pics of specimen #1

She is largest of the three


----------



## arachnidsrva (Apr 30, 2012)

#2


----------



## arachnidsrva (Apr 30, 2012)

#3


----------



## arachnidsrva (Apr 30, 2012)

More of #1


----------



## creepa (May 1, 2012)

Send one to R.C. Gallon and you will find out.
Beautiful spider by the way!

Could be a Phoneyusa sp.
Thera are some monsters in that genus to

http://www.google.nl/imgres?um=1&hl...29&start=15&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:15,i:106

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EDED (May 9, 2012)

season might be off, but feed them well and see if they molt or drop an eggsac.  if you do get an eggsac keep a breeding group yourself or with select hobbyist.

if they molt find Richard Gallon through UK board and send him the samples.

i have done that years ago but i have given up on the genus however Mr. Gallon will work on them eventually and im sure he would appreciate samples.

not sure if Phoneyusa have those 'bumps' on chelicerae but if you had noticed them all Hysterocrates hobby or WC had those bumps all over the front part of chelicerae.


----------



## jbm150 (May 9, 2012)

EDED said:


> not sure if Phoneyusa have those 'bumps' on chelicerae but if you had noticed them all Hysterocrates hobby or WC had those bumps all over the front part of chelicerae.


Hi EDED, what bumps on the chelicerae are you refering to?  I'm looking at some Hysterocrates pics and not seeing what you mean


----------



## syndicate (May 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Hi EDED, what bumps on the chelicerae are you refering to?  I'm looking at some Hysterocrates pics and not seeing what you mean


I think he's referring to the stridulatory organs ;]
-Chris


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 9, 2012)

This is specimen # 1 - she's the largest of the eight


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 9, 2012)

specimen # 2 -


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 9, 2012)

specimen #3


----------



## LemonVenom (May 9, 2012)

Wow nice spiders man !  Did you catch these? Or did  you get these beautiful T's from someone else who caught them?


----------



## Big B (May 10, 2012)

Awesome pics! How large are they? Temperament?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 11, 2012)

They're wild caught - but fairly relaxed ...infact you can cup one and put it into another enclosure without stressing it too much

and infact, they'll eat 24/hours a day. whether you harass them or not - they have t blondi like movements and attitudes

The largest one is 8" inches (Specimen #1) - however I will post pictures of the LARGE ones on Sunday once I get them moved in. 

Apparently they have been too scared to cup any of the LARGE specimens - I have a picture that was sent to me from a camera phone and it looks HUGE. 

I think they're closer to dinner plate size and I think they may possibly rival the T. blondi in size - 

I still don't know what they are and now I have several people giving me reason to believe they are not Hysterocrates

Exciting !


----------



## grayzone (May 11, 2012)

WHATEVER THAT IS, its BEAUTIFUL... right up my alley.. i love how stocky they are.. it looks menacing. i would love to have one in my collection so whatever they are PAIR THEM and keep us posted.


----------



## Big B (May 11, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> They're wild caught - but fairly relaxed ...infact you can cup one and put it into another enclosure without stressing it too much
> 
> and infact, they'll eat 24/hours a day. whether you harass them or not - they have t blondi like movements and attitudes
> 
> ...


+1 EXCITING
I would love to purchase a few!
I could use these to protect my house against any theifs. I can weight lift with them when I go to the gym. I can eat 24/hours a day.lol


----------



## Christoffer (May 11, 2012)

Wow, thats awesome! Keep us posted!


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a few more in recently, I havent been able to do anything other than giving them an assload of dirt. 

They are so amazing when it comes to getting work done. I'll post some pictures soon enough


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 11, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> I got a few more in recently, I havent been able to do anything other than giving them an assload of dirt.
> 
> They are so amazing when it comes to getting work done. I'll post some pictures soon enough


Stop making me drool and post the pictures already!


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Jul 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## arachnidsrva (Aug 1, 2012)

this is day three and I still can't post any pictures

everytime i got to upload them it doesnt work, i've downsized them - tried multiple formats..etc...


whats the deal????


----------



## Ivymike1973 (Aug 1, 2012)

How about using photobucket or something similar and posting as code?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 2, 2012)

Such a gorgeous species.  Looks like one I would love to have.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 2, 2012)

I have one in my freezer if anyone is interested...lol...


----------



## arachnidsrva (Aug 5, 2012)

okay clearly im doing something wrong or im ready to throw this computer into a wall


im in a different state - a week later .... trying to post this picture


i dont know what a photobucket is - im about to scream

still can't post it -  

Also Brett, I am planning on shipping the molts / your dead one - im really glad you froze it


Today was the hottest pet expo I have ever done. it was way too hot in there


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here aaron, make a photobucket account, upload pics, then link them here in the thread. Its very easy, and you can upload as many pics as you want, without running out of space----->http://photobucket.com/


----------



## arachnidsrva (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay here is the freshly molted female - if i can get trashbucket to work. Monica tawt me earlier. 




































Added notes - the carapace grew significantly, notice she has a darker coloration now. some of the gold striping has really come back

i have never heard this much stradulation from a T - she was fairly lethargic before her recent molt last week.

---------- Post added 08-07-2012 at 03:17 AM ----------

here's the male that recently came to me - notice it's browner... has more of a gigas look

most certainly the same species ... i have stared at these things long enough to know


i want to take some ventral shots... but these things stress out way to easily. that's why we lost one at the ATS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW.. she is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 7, 2012)

^what he said!


----------



## BrettG (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd gladly buy another female from you Aaron. And LMK when you want the dead one.I assume I can just pack it with dry ice and it would not thaw and turn into a gooey mess when in transit.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 7, 2012)

Any of you guys bother contacting Richard Gallon yet?
-Chris


----------



## BrettG (Aug 7, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Any of you guys bother contacting Richard Gallon yet?
> -Chris


I was planning on coordinating with Aaron on that one,since he now has molts to send as well.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Aug 7, 2012)

postmaster@zezz.demon.co.uk


i sent him an email here - let me know if there is a better one


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 5, 2013)

arachnidsrva said:


> They're wild caught - but fairly relaxed ...infact you can cup one and put it into another enclosure without stressing it too much
> 
> and infact, they'll eat 24/hours a day. whether you harass them or not - they have t blondi like movements and attitudes
> 
> ...


The T blondi movements and threat posturing is exact, mine came from an exporter from Nigeria too, she is between 7 and 8" long and snatched a chick from me like it was nothing, thin leg IV, long guard hairs and a rounded dome carapace.
She dropped a sac for the seller, so the offspring will be pure, hope she drops me another sac soon, so I can raise some slings to massive sizes and start a colony.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 6, 2013)

So Arachnid you think we have the same type sp? Here is a better shot:





Also to add the chelicirae are covered in small round black bumps. Any idea what these are for?


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 9, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Hi EDED, what bumps on the chelicerae are you refering to?  I'm looking at some Hysterocrates pics and not seeing what you mean


My specimen has those bumps too, little black beads, almost hair follicle looking.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Feb 14, 2013)

this thread is continuing !! awesome stuff... if I have to go by judgement now, the one that you are showing looks more similar to my male

but in no regards to sex if anything they are in a similar place in their molt cycle

i will take the pair out in the next couple weeks and shoot them again, this time with a really intense camera in HD

TARANTULA IN HD !!!!!


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah she is all Female, depending on the lighting, she changes... Looks more like a blondi in the recent one.
I'll really know for sure when she molts..


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 17, 2013)

Scolopeon said:


> Yeah she is all Female, depending on the lighting, she changes... Looks more like a blondi in the recent one.
> I'll really know for sure when she molts..


What strikes me is how dark yours is, even before it molted it was more grey than brown.

Is the image in this quoted post showing, my ipad is going all screwy when uploading pictures...


----------



## Paul Osullivan (Nov 24, 2020)

I think yours is definitely a Phoneyusa species!


----------



## Dave Freeman (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi guys, I'd hazard a guess that these maybe h. Gigas. The colour transformations after molts on the pictures are similar to mine when they molt. Mine are youngsters but in premolt they look almost black, turning to a nice chocolate brown then black again in premolt. I doubt this is unique to h. Gigas but from the pictures they look very similar.


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Nov 30, 2020)

@Paul Osullivan , @Dave Freeman , are you guys sure of your guess? Because after 8 years or intensive analysis it'd better be the right answer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul Osullivan (Dec 1, 2020)

BennyBTamachi said:


> @Paul Osullivan , @Dave Freeman , are you guys sure of your guess? Because after 8 years or intensive analysis it'd better be the right answer!


Haha, I'm no expert, but it's body shape and the shallow fovea look to match Phoneyusa species


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Dec 1, 2020)

Paul Osullivan said:


> Haha, I'm no expert, but it's body shape and the shallow fovea look to match Phoneyusa species


Haha no worries, no worries  not doubting your expert eyes, was just pointing out the fact that this thread is from... 2012


----------



## Paul Osullivan (Dec 1, 2020)

BennyBTamachi said:


> Haha no worries, no worries  not doubting your expert eyes, was just pointing out the fact that this thread is from... 2012


Haha  Its good to tie up loose ends lol.. I wonder what become of these?


----------

